
Interview with Ted Nelson - seapunk
https://www.notion.so/tools-and-craft/03-ted-nelson
======
yesenadam
1 hour 49 minute full version of Nelson's _Computers for Cynics_ \- him
talking entertainingly into the camera about computers, how they work (e.g.
file systems, filenames), a lot of computing history, inside stories, key
people (V Bush, Engelbart, Kay, Gates, Jobs etc), lost opportunities etc.
Pretty funny, like his term the PUI (PARC UI).

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZ3gmh-d9oI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZ3gmh-d9oI)

~~~
leoc
His _Geeks Bearing Gifts_ is a more detailed, written treatment of the same
material: [http://www.lulu.com/shop/ted-nelson/geeks-bearing-
gifts/pape...](http://www.lulu.com/shop/ted-nelson/geeks-bearing-
gifts/paperback/product-4312837.html) . It's also a more affordable
alternative to _Computer Lib /Dream Machines_ if you want to send him some
money.

------
jf
For what it's worth, YC is helping Ted Nelson sell his "Computer Lib / Dream
Machines" book:
[https://twitter.com/nolimits/status/1087770718878687232](https://twitter.com/nolimits/status/1087770718878687232)

This book is a truly unique and is worth owning in hardcopy format.

~~~
tivert
> This book is a truly unique and is worth owning in hardcopy format.

Can you go into more about that?

~~~
DonHopkins
Because it's hard to hold your laptop upside down when you're reading Dream
Machines.

------
andrewflnr
This story breaks my heart. Part of me feels like his independent thought and
drive should be inspiring, but Nelson's story looks to me like a prime example
of how not to do it. He seems to have fixated on the wrong things:
micropayments, "visual connection". He failed to communicate his vision.

> DEVON: What has your process been for communicating the ideas of Xanadu to
> the world?

> TED: Talk and talk and talk and talk...

I don't know if Xanadu as a concept ever had a chance in the wild. I don't
know how to think or feel about this whole thing, except that it's some kind
of tragedy.

Ed: quote format

~~~
dwheeler
I don't think it's a tragedy. No, his exact vision did not happen. But he
influenced many, and the web would not have happened without him.

It often takes many people and projects, each looking at previous efforts,
before you have a well working system. Ted Nelson and Xanadu were a key link
in that chain.

------
MisterOctober
The part where he says "My problem has always been that I have too many
interests -- everything is interesting to me"

that really rang true

------
nebulous1
Haven't watched this interview, but this video of his is very good:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmfjM-
SGlGs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmfjM-SGlGs)

~~~
justin_
Ted's Youtube channel is a treasure. Candid and honest, but interesting and
insightful.

------
no-such-address
It was a beautiful dream, but one can't be both an outsider and an insider.

~~~
ebcode
Too true. On the other hand, you can start out as an outsider, and end up an
insider[0].

0\. [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudolph_the_Red-
Nosed_Reindeer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudolph_the_Red-Nosed_Reindeer)

~~~
LeonB
Rudolph the red-nosed reindeer isn’t a true story.

------
corybrown
Interesting use of Notion as a publishing platform

